# ALCATEL OneTouch x090  detected as umass



## NikolaiDante (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm trying to connect with internet by my ALCATEL OneTouch x090 USBModem, but it is detected as umass instead of u3g. I tried to solve this problem with the help of this: http://www.bsdguides.org/2009/3g-portable-internet-access/. But it was in vain. Can anyone please help me with this problem?

Here is /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/Cjap3592


----------

